# It's not cold everywhere!!



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Well..........It might be cold where your at!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Only thing missing is a palm tree, and a rum drink, and a little Jimmy Buffet playing on the radio


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks nice kevin.. its 7 below here now... were going to the fla keys in 3 weeks... this weather makes me appreciate it even more...


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Kevin,
Is she yours?


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

Showing 18 below, here. I swear that little girl shivered when I opened the link! Schools were closed for the past 2 days, I don't know about tomorrow. First time I remember that happening due to cold weather. Governor has declared a civil emergency, which enables heating oil truckdrivers to work more hours. I didn't realize how serious things were until I heard this afternoon that Boston Harbor is freezing. Tomorrow's supposed to get warmer. Time to put some more wood in the stove!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

sposed be 25-30 below here 2night winds are blowin bout 35 mph thnk this is new arctic lol
:crazysun:


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Not mine.

Just enjoyed the picture on this 8 below night. Sure looks nice there!


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

By the way, what happened to this global warming stuff.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The global warming fell into the ozone hole and now they cant find it!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

funny to hear about al gore giving a speech on global warming in New york on a record breaking cold day... Man, that guy is a goof. you'd think he'd at least wait till it was not below 0


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

You talking about the same Gore that gave us the famous "Gore Toilet" that flushes with only 1.6 gallons of water. Hope he has a few of those in his house!! Including the plungers he borrowed from the Blair House.

Thanks Al, we'll think about you every time we sit down.

Now back to the post..............sure looks warm down there!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the same al gore who grew tobacco and praised it... then said how horrible it is.. of course we should all thank him.. 

After All...He did create the internet!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Al who??????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Al who?????? *


You know the Real President Al Gore.:fineprint Remember hanging chads.:fineprint :lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You know the Real President Al Gore.:fineprint Remember hanging chads.:fineprint :lmao: :lmao:
> Jody *


Oh that stiff that was running for president. Mr. Chad!


----------

